# Obama train on the 17th



## access bob (Jan 6, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything additional about the Obama train trip from Phila to DC on Jan 17th.

big announcement then silence.

Bob


----------



## guest (Jan 6, 2009)

access bob said:


> Has anyone heard anything additional about the Obama train trip from Phila to DC on Jan 17th.
> big announcement then silence.
> 
> Bob


Silence is what you get when you deal with the Secret Service.


----------



## access bob (Jan 6, 2009)

guest said:


> access bob said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard anything additional about the Obama train trip from Phila to DC on Jan 17th.
> ...


catch 22.

Obama wants lots of people to experience it.

Secret Service would prefer no one knows about it.

Bob


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 6, 2009)

I can not imagine being in charge of that gig!

RF B)


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> I can not imagine being in charge of that gig! RF B)


Aloha

Having worked events where a president,t, or Foreign Dignitary was present that required the Secret Service, I feel very sorry for the crews involved. Individually the Secret Service staff are pleasant as to on duty, INMHO they are paranoid. Next June, I have a scheduled event that I am the crew chief for and I dread President Obama may be a speaker there.


----------



## DaveKCMO (Jan 6, 2009)

> The inaugural celebration will begin in the city where our democracy was born and the promise of our country was realized. On Saturday, January 17th, President-elect Barack Obama will be holding an event in Philadelphia, before boarding a train bound for our nation’s capital. He will be picking up Vice President-elect Joe Biden and his family in Wilmington, DE, and then making a stop for an event in Baltimore, MD, before pulling into Washington, D.C. that afternoon.


it will be a private charter, so not sure what else there is to know unless you are in one of those four cities on that day.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2009)

Route? Timing? I live ~1 mile from the NEC, and would love to be able to go over to the MARC station and watch/take pictures as the train comes through. Not sure if the security folks are going to allow that or not.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 7, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> INMHO they are paranoid.


Paranoid is what they get paid for.

It was pointed out to me the other day that for the first time ever we will soon have a pro-Amtrak president. Think back. Not a single one, Democrat or Republican, has been pro-Amtrak.

Now we'll have not only a pro-Amtrak chief, but also a veep whooz pretty well disposed toward rail as well.

While I hesitate to call it a Dream Team, in view of all the other issues facing us these days I think that under the circumstances, and overall, we got a pretty good deal.


----------



## had8ley (Jan 7, 2009)

I would think that there might even be a "mystery" train that runs ahead of Obama's. Some years ago, when George Sr. was in office, we ran a pax extra with him on board. Good golly you would have thought every one on the crew was a Fidel Castro or worse by the way the Secret Service treated every one. I can understand they have a job but I don't think tinkling on everyone's boots is included in their job description.


----------



## Neil_M (Jan 7, 2009)

If the 'Secret Service' is so good, how come everyone knows about them?


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 7, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> If the 'Secret Service' is so good, how come everyone knows about them?


Well, the Uniformed Division of the Secret Service kind of gives them away.


----------



## MStrain (Jan 7, 2009)

Its the plain-clothes ones you have to watch out for. B)


----------



## wayman (Jan 7, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I can not imagine being in charge of that gig! RF B)
> ...


Having worked four Obama rally/speech events in the primaries, two ginormous (38k and 75k people) and two small (<1k and 5k), I had the opportunity to meet and work with numerous Secret Service agents as well as the US Marshalls and state and local police who assist them. They were all top-notch professionals but also courteous and respectful in their instructions to and treatment of event staff and campaign staff, and I came away from it with a much greater respect for them than I'd had previously. They assume the worst might happen, and some of the precautions they take may seem ridiculously conservative or even downright silly or paranoid, but all it takes is one creative or lucky nefarious individual to alter the course of history.

And yet, despite their precautions, the recent shoe-throwing event shows that those who despise a president can still be "one step ahead" of those who protect him! (Sorry, just had to "throw" the pun in there  )

But given the amount of secrecy surrounding any presidential (or candidate) appearance--usually only 48 hours public notice, and rarely more than 72 hours internal campaign notice--I can certainly see how any event organizer would be in for quite a shock to suddenly have to alter event set-up and logistics to accommodate Secret Service requirements on such short notice! At least with campaign events, event staff are seasoned "presidential event" staff and well-accustomed to Secret Service procedures. And there's a huge difference when the event staff and Secret Service teams recognize each other and know each other's names, and when the event organizers have clearance badges!


----------



## ralfp (Jan 7, 2009)

wayman said:


> They were all top-notch professionals but also courteous and respectful in their instructions to and treatment of event staff and campaign staff


Part of being a "top-notch professional" is being respectful to the people you work with, and everyone else with whom you interact as part of your duties.


----------



## DaveKCMO (Jan 7, 2009)

here's some more info:

Amtrak conductor will ride to inauguration


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 8, 2009)

Since Obama is already in Washington, will he still go to PHL to take the train to WAS?

I hope so. I hope it gives Amtrak some much needed positive press impact!!


----------



## yarrow (Jan 8, 2009)

DaveKCMO said:


> here's some more info:
> Amtrak conductor will ride to inauguration


nice article, thanks


----------



## yarrow (Jan 8, 2009)

amtrak prepares for crowds along obama train route


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 10, 2009)

Since this thread mentioned security issues, I thought I'd share this CNN story:

President-elect's train trip poses miles of security issues


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 10, 2009)

One of those times when I could roll my truck up to the banks of the Susquehana in Havre De Grace and just watch things unfold on the bridge...


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Jan 10, 2009)

access bob said:


> Has anyone heard anything additional about the Obama train trip from Phila to DC on Jan 17th.
> big announcement then silence.
> 
> Bob



Does anybody know what equipment is going to be used? cars,engines, electric or diesel in case the power is cut? I can understand if it's being kept secret...


----------



## JAChooChoo (Jan 10, 2009)

gaspeamtrak said:


> access bob said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard anything additional about the Obama train trip from Phila to DC on Jan 17th.
> ...


Well to emphasize "Change" a wrapped Acela makes sense.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 10, 2009)

I would FULLY expect to see Diesel power in this scenario. If some sort of situation were to occur and the power were to go down, that would not be a recommended situation given the Presidents stature. I'm almost willing to bet money that we will see Bennett Levin's E-8's leading the train and an open platform car bringing up the markers. The Ferdinand Magellan or Georgia 300 would be likely candidates in my opinion.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jan 10, 2009)

battalion51 said:


> I would FULLY expect to see Diesel power in this scenario. If some sort of situation were to occur and the power were to go down, that would not be a recommended situation given the Presidents stature.


Couldn't the set of locomotives at the front of the train be something like one electric and a pair of diesels, with the diesels not running unless something goes wrong with the electric locomtive and related infrastructure?


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 10, 2009)

It will NOT be an Acela set! As far as power goes most likely electric. Privates are a guarantee. There might be a few Amcans in the consist.

As far as the picture issue. I'll e-mail one of my buddies at Amtrak who works in Wilmington what the deal will be.

Thanks,

Stephen


----------



## AlanB (Jan 11, 2009)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > I would FULLY expect to see Diesel power in this scenario. If some sort of situation were to occur and the power were to go down, that would not be a recommended situation given the Presidents stature.
> ...


I'm not sure that one electric motor has enough power to drag around two diesels, as well as the rest of the consist.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 11, 2009)

You'd want twin electrics on the front for redundancy anyways - I'll go ahead and bet 2x HHP-8 and 1 P42. 

Acela150, thanks for looking into this - I'm sure that I'll be able to get pics from somewhere (hell, they can't close off everything within site of the NEC), the question is how hard I'm going to have to work at it.


----------



## wayman (Jan 11, 2009)

Why are we assuming there will be electric power? I suspect it will be two P42s (which was the power on the "whistle stop" Keystone train during the primaries). At that time, I think it was mentioned that diesel was far preferable because it allowed unlimited flexibility if for any emergency reason the train had to change route. Since the Obama campaign used the Georgia 300 in the primary, I'm guessing that's what they'll use again. I'd be happy to be wrong--it's not the prettiest car in my opinion, and PRR 120 has a lot more presidential history.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm with Wayman. This train is running between PHL and WAS, there is absolutely no need for this train to be hauled by electrics. When Prince Charles came over he had electrics, but that's because his train was headed to New York where you HAVE to have an electric to get in there. Diesels have regularly run on the corridor south of Philly, and there's no reason why this train would need to be any different.


----------



## Crescent Mark (Jan 11, 2009)

2 P42s, a few Amfleets, maybe 1-2 other private cars, and the GA 300 on the back w/Obama. That's my guess.


----------



## wayman (Jan 11, 2009)

Crescent Mark said:


> 2 P42s, a few Amfleets, maybe 1-2 other private cars, and the GA 300 on the back w/Obama. That's my guess.


That was pretty much the primary train's consist: 2 P42s, 3 Amfleet IIs (one of which was a cafe, I think?), GA 300. Short and to the point, and the Amfleets were all for the press, of course.

Given that the inauguration train has ten families of guests, I expect a second private car will be in the consist for them (since they may represent upwards of 20-30 passengers). Obama's car will carry him, Michelle, Sasha and Malia and Marian Robinson (unless they're staying in DC), Joe and Jill Biden, Reggie Love (Obama's "body man"), five or six other SS agents, and maybe Axelrod or another advisor or two plus several aides (Herbie and Marvin, if they're still working for him, perhaps); and Obama and Biden and their wives will circulate into the family guests car (which will have another 5 or 6 SS agents), and a few press photographers will be allowed in there; they may or may not allow any press into GA 300 or whatever observation they're using. (I do hold out hope for PA 120...) At least, that's my guess based on how similar events ran during the campaign.

Believe it or not, early in the campaign (through April at least) Obama's motorcade drivers were not SS agents--they were local volunteers! The SS ran background checks, of course, but locals were chosen because they knew the area roads better than any SS agent would. Generally, SUV 1 had local driver, Herbie (motorcade manager), Obama, Reggie, and a couple more SS agents; SUV 2 had local driver, Marvin (scheduling manager), Axelrod, and several SS agents. Not always exactly that "consist", but that was how it was for the events I helped with. I'm sure it's not that way now!


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jan 11, 2009)

battalion51 said:


> This train is running between PHL and WAS, there is absolutely no need for this train to be hauled by electrics.


Isn't there some benefit to minimizing the amount of diesel exhaust the President-elect is exposed to going through the Baltimore tunnels?


----------



## wayman (Jan 11, 2009)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > This train is running between PHL and WAS, there is absolutely no need for this train to be hauled by electrics.
> ...


I suspect his recent pork and beef sausage on a steamed hot dog bun, topped with mustard, onions and chili sauce was a greater risk to his health than the diesel exhaust from one short trip through the Baltimore tunnels.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 11, 2009)

The amount of diesel exhaust that gets into the train through the Baltimore tunnels is minimal at best. Diesels run through these tunnels multiple times a day with MARC Commuters and none of them are screaming about long term health effects. Those guys do it five days a week too.


----------



## access bob (Jan 11, 2009)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > This train is running between PHL and WAS, there is absolutely no need for this train to be hauled by electrics.
> ...


the Obama camp is emphisizing the enviiorenment and the inaugaral parade is to use mostly hybrids and electrics so I would suspect that there will be electrics pulling the train with maybe a backup P42 in the consist just in case, of course the pilot train could be diesel since they would be nearby to cover for breakdowns. etc.

as for the consist, I would really hope for all Amtrak if for no other reason than the principal of the thing, the BEECH GROVE would be a nice private car for the tail end. fix up some nice amcans for the rest of the train maybe even a viewliner or two for the private rooms aboard. what ever is chosen I would suspect it is already hidden away somewhere, maybe Bear maybe Wilmington being gone over with a fine tooth comb.

(has anyone seen the Corridor clipper or Beech Grove in the past week or so. they are often at the East End of Wash Union Station.)

Bob


----------



## greatcats (Jan 11, 2009)

DaveKCMO said:


> here's some more info:
> Amtrak conductor will ride to inauguration


What a class act on the part of Obama and Biden to invite the Amtrak conductor and his wife to the Inaugural! Maybe a symbolic nod to the common folks, but could be very positive in the attitude toward rail.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 12, 2009)

battalion51 said:


> When Prince Charles came over he had electrics, but that's because his train was headed to New York where you HAVE to have an electric to get in there. Diesels have regularly run on the corridor south of Philly, and there's no reason why this train would need to be any different.


Prince Charles' train used electrics because the security concerns weren't high enough to warrant diesels. Had he been King, I'm pretty sure that they would have used diesel to pull his train. While it is frowned upon and they try to avoid it at all costs under normal circumstances, there is no reason that diesels can't operate into Penn if need be. Assuming that they fit through the tunnels, which some diesels don't.

But I've no doubt that Amtrak could free up a P32-ACDM or two and in a pinch, they could use a P42 into Penn.


----------



## wayman (Jan 12, 2009)

AlanB said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > When Prince Charles came over he had electrics, but that's because his train was headed to New York where you HAVE to have an electric to get in there. Diesels have regularly run on the corridor south of Philly, and there's no reason why this train would need to be any different.
> ...


I love how in the UK, there is a beautifully restored steam engine that's been fitted with ATC so it can pull the royal train on the main line for special occasions. (They also have two diesels specifically devoted to the royal train and in royal colors for less special trips.) It's nice how they still do things "properly" over there (ie, by train  ), but then, it would be totally silly to have a royal airplane to fly the short distances within the UK.


----------



## access bob (Jan 12, 2009)

wayman said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > battalion51 said:
> ...



like king george (bush) used to fly from Andrews to Norfolk couple days ago????

wonder if the 747 ever even got to cruise altitude.

Bob


----------



## access bob (Jan 12, 2009)

gaspeamtrak said:


> access bob said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard anything additional about the Obama train trip from Phila to DC on Jan 17th.
> ...



just heard that the shindig in Baltimore is scheduled for 4 PM

much later than I expected especially since these events are NEVER on time

Bob


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 12, 2009)

My buddie at Amtrak says that he is under the impression that pictures will be allowed! Which is good! I asked him about a schedule. Which I will hopefully get for everyone tommorow.

Thanks,

Stephen


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2009)

access bob said:


> gaspeamtrak said:
> 
> 
> > access bob said:
> ...


Dang, good chance it'll be dark before they get to Odenton!


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Jan 12, 2009)

gaspeamtrak said:


> access bob said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard anything additional about the Obama train trip from Phila to DC on Jan 17th.
> ...


Another question(s)?! Any idea if there is some sort of schedule for Obama's trip??? Is CNN going to cover it??? I would like to watch it. as this is going to be a historic time in our history!!!


----------



## George Harris (Jan 12, 2009)

access bob said:


> like king george (bush) used to fly from Andrews to Norfolk couple days ago????
> wonder if the 747 ever even got to cruise altitude.
> 
> Bob


:angry: :angry: :angry: Totally uncalled for political slap. :angry: :angry:


----------



## access bob (Jan 12, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> access bob said:
> 
> 
> > gaspeamtrak said:
> ...


dern good chance it'll be dark before they get to Baltimore, I plan on going North, maybe Perryville,

can't imagine how they would prevent photography. would help if we knew the track and schedule.

wonder which radio freq the RR will use, and if they'll call CTEC to let them know where they are??

Bob


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not so sure he's pro-amtrak. Haven't heard anything about plans for high-speed rail since the campaign, and if not now, then when?


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well if you notice he's very vague in a lot of things. A large part of that is he doesn't want to shift focus away from the policy as a whole to the particulars. I have no doubt in my mind, just take a look at the Joe Series of Dolls.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 13, 2009)

access bob said:


> would help if we knew the track and schedule. wonder which radio freq the RR will use, and if they'll call CTEC to let them know where they are??


I can't imagine why they'd call CTEC to let them know where they are, since CTEC can see where they are at all times. And I rather suspect that if any radio calls were made, that they have to be made on the normal channel, as I'm not sure that the CTEC can handle other frequencies. You can't have a dispatcher on two different frequencies if you want them to be able to talk to everyone. And if something were to go wrong, you want everyone driving a train in that stretch of tracks to know instantly.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 13, 2009)

access bob said:


> ...like king george (bush) used to fly from Andrews to Norfolk couple days ago????
> wonder if the 747 ever even got to cruise altitude.
> 
> Bob


Joe Biden will be right at home. Another free ride on Amtrak. Political slaps even!


----------



## wayman (Jan 13, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> access bob said:
> 
> 
> > ...like king george (bush) used to fly from Andrews to Norfolk couple days ago????
> ...


Do we actually know that his rides were free? I've never actually heard either way.


----------



## access bob (Jan 13, 2009)

wayman said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > access bob said:
> ...



as a fact he had a commuter ticket and paid the Acela upgrade when he rode them.

Bob


----------



## access bob (Jan 14, 2009)

access bob said:


> Has anyone heard anything additional about the Obama train trip from Phila to DC on Jan 17th.
> big announcement then silence.
> 
> Bob


interesting,

the Amtrak website has all trains leaving Phila southbound marked as sold out on the 17th between 10:30AM - 4:30 PM

lets you go all the way thru the reservation process up to selecting a train.

a couple of them list 1 first class seat???? left

Bob


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2009)

Crap - MARC station Odenton (between BWI and NCR) has signs up that there is no parking in any of the station lots on 1/17. Not a good sign for hanging out on the platform and getting some pictures.

Since there's no MARC service on the weekend, there's no "legit" reason to be there, so it'd be pretty easy to seal the entire joint off.

I know of some other places around here that have a view of the tracks, but if all the "casual viewing" spots are closed off, going to the hard to reach spots is sure to garner unwanted security attention. 

(hello Mr. Secret Service, and Amtrak Special Agent Pat, nothing to see here, just want to see my new President on the way to Washington!)


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 14, 2009)

Train's due into Wilmington at 13:00 hours!


----------



## access bob (Jan 14, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> Crap - MARC station Odenton (between BWI and NCR) has signs up that there is no parking in any of the station lots on 1/17. Not a good sign for hanging out on the platform and getting some pictures.
> Since there's no MARC service on the weekend, there's no "legit" reason to be there, so it'd be pretty easy to seal the entire joint off.
> 
> I know of some other places around here that have a view of the tracks, but if all the "casual viewing" spots are closed off, going to the hard to reach spots is sure to garner unwanted security attention.
> ...


looks like it is telephoto lens time.

SEPTA is saying only that parking lots on the Southbound side of the tracks will be closed.

Most of Odenton is on the Southbound side, wonder if that is the same or MARC is just doing thier normal overreacting..

Bob


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not sure why there would be a difference, both lots are equally close to the tracks (although the southbound side borders the tracks for longer).

Anywho, it's a "By order of AA County Police" sign, so I'm sure it's the SS pulling the strings on this one.


----------



## access bob (Jan 14, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> I'm not sure why there would be a difference, both lots are equally close to the tracks (although the southbound side borders the tracks for longer).
> Anywho, it's a "By order of AA County Police" sign, so I'm sure it's the SS pulling the strings on this one.


yeah was considering going to Martin Airport station but haven't checked it out yet.

Bob


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 17, 2009)

Really cool to watch the train on the tube, those engines done up in Amtrak livery are great to look at, and its good publicity. Obama waving from the car platform is cool too.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jan 17, 2009)

greatcats said:


> DaveKCMO said:
> 
> 
> > here's some more info:
> ...


I am asking myself if Greg Weaver's comments were self-crafted or written by the Obama/Biden staffs or Amtrak. They were very polished. That is not to speak badly of the intelect of conducters. I was just taken by the political slant of the introduction. I hope that the Biden affinity for Amtrak leads to more capital investment (new equipment and infrastructure) for Amtrak.


----------



## stlouielady (Jan 17, 2009)

VP-elect Joe Biden had the Amtrak conductor on his regular train, Greg Weaver (sorry if the name or spelling is incorrect), give the introduction at the Wilmington station. Pretty classy, and, yes, excellent publicity for Amtrak. Hopefully the good publicity will continue long after this train trip ends.


----------



## Crescent Mark (Jan 17, 2009)

What's the exact consist of the train?

edit: nevermind.

"In addition to the Georgia 300, the train will consist of four Amtrak passenger cars, two of which will be food service cars, and two locomotives."

Hoping for some good pics.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 17, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> I was just taken by the political slant of the introduction.


Like Petaluma I've been enjoying the TV coverage (watching since 7 a.m.). Mostly CNN, occasionally C-SPAN.

Didn't think the conductor's intro of Joe Biden at Wilmington was all that political, but also wondered who crafted it, and further if the guy had been instructed on the use of tele-prompters, which were on the stage. Thought he did a good job.

Sorry if this has been covered earlier (didn't wanna slog through all 60 posts so far), but why the P42s (dual use?) instead of electrics? Does the route take the train through any unelectrified territory? Amfleet cars look good, and I'l bet the Georgia, Obama's car, is pretty sweet inside. Wolf Blitzer labeled it a caboose at one point, and was called on it. HA! Nice Mars light.

While I understand the symbolism, and political imperative, of "slow rolls" and stopping for speeches, I think good symbolism also might have been a high-speed straight shot from Philly to D.C., with aerial coverage and press pool shots of the train jamming by.


----------



## wayman (Jan 17, 2009)

Crescent Mark said:


> What's the exact consist of the train?
> edit: nevermind.
> 
> "In addition to the Georgia 300, the train will consist of four Amtrak passenger cars, two of which will be food service cars, and two locomotives."
> ...


Actually, that was not the consist! Try 2 P42s, _ten_ Amfleets (two of them cafes), and the Georgia 300.

The lead train was 2 P42s and two Amfleets. The tail train was 2 P42s, 4 Amfleets, and Beech Grove.

My photos from Claymont, Delaware:

















Four friends and I went down there for the "slow roll-by", went through well-organized security checkpoints, and assembled with a crowd of maybe a 1000 people along the lengthy platform there. As we were on the pedestrian bridge over I-95, the lead train came through. It was about twenty minutes until the presidential train arrived. A lady near us got a phone call from a friend of hers in Chester when the train passed, so we had a very good estimate of when it would get to Claymont. The train rolled by at maybe 5 miles per hour while Barack, Michelle, and David Plouffe (campaign manager; at least, I'm pretty sure it was him) waved from the platform of the Georgia 300. An extremely well-organized event, with ample parking, efficient security, tremendous viewing space with great sight lines, and (best of all) no wind so no wind chill!

I'll post some more photos (the super zoom ones) later tonight.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 17, 2009)

wayman said:


> I'll post some more photos (the super zoom ones) later tonight.


Nice photos - I'll look forward to more.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Jan 17, 2009)

wayman said:


> Crescent Mark said:
> 
> 
> > What's the exact consist of the train?
> ...


Thanks for the consist info and great pictures under trying conditions!!!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the pics and report, wayman! Very cool.

So SIX P42s in all? Talk about overwhelming force... On the other hand, kinda makes you wonder how many were expected to break down.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jan 17, 2009)

Way cool! Thanks so much for sharing!!!!! 

Al


----------



## SUNSETLIMITED01 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well the Obama Express has finally arrived at Washington D.C. at 7:00 P.M. eastern time. I tracked this train through the news for 8 hours straight.


----------



## SUNSETLIMITED01 (Jan 17, 2009)

wayman said:


> Crescent Mark said:
> 
> 
> > What's the exact consist of the train?
> ...


Try 2 P42s,9 amfleets, and the Georgia 300


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jan 17, 2009)

Pretty Good Article on the whole journey (though the video does make the "caboose" faux pas):

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28705848/

Interesting photos in the featured "Slideshow" include Obama sitting in an Amfleet Cafe Car chatting it up with fellow riders. Also like the quote from the rider on the packed Crescent coming into Washington DC.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 17, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Sorry if this has been covered earlier (didn't wanna slog through all 60 posts so far), but why the P42s (dual use?) instead of electrics? Does the route take the train through any unelectrified territory? Amfleet cars look good, and I'l bet the Georgia, Obama's car, is pretty sweet inside. Wolf Blitzer labeled it a caboose at one point, and was called on it. HA! Nice Mars light.


I'm not sure what you mean by dual use P42's, as they are diesel only. It's the P32's that are dual mode, third rail or diesel powered.

As to your main question though, that's a security thing. While the planned train route did not include any segments without overhead power, the secret service nonetheless wants that flexibility should something go wrong. Additionally, the SS doesn't want to be tied to a power source that could be cut off leaving the President-elect as basically a sitting duck. Having diesel power on the head end ensures that they can keep going should someone try to sabotage the power system. And I'm betting those diesel's fuel tanks were full to the max upon leaving Philly so as to allow maximum range.

Additionally I'm betting that they had agents not only in Amtrak's CTEC dispatch offices in Philly, but also in CSX and NS dispatch centers just in case they needed to divert off the NEC in an emergency situation, as well as an armored car or two that paced the train more or less, again to provide an emergency escape route just in case of a threat.


----------



## wayman (Jan 17, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Additionally I'm betting that they had agents not only in Amtrak's CTEC dispatch offices in Philly, but also in CSX and NS dispatch centers just in case they needed to divert off the NEC in an emergency situation, as well as an armored car or two that paced the train more or less, again to provide an emergency escape route just in case of a threat.


They also had a large Marine helicopter flying fairly close behind the train, presumably so in case of absolute emergency they could hover over Georgia 300, drop a couple Marines down on a rope, grab Obama from the train, and whisk him away by air.


----------



## wayman (Jan 17, 2009)

SUNSETLIMITED01 said:


> Try 2 P42s,9 amfleets, and the Georgia 300


Whoops, you're right. Here's the full parade consist:

P42

P42

Amfleet coach

Amfleet coach

[fifteen minutes]

Black helicopter

[five minutes]

P42 44

P42 120

Amfleet coach

Amfleet coach

Amcafe

Amfleet coach

Amcafe

Amfleet coach

Amfleet coach

Amfleet coach

Amfleet coach

Georgia 300

[one minute]

large Marine helicopter

[fifteen minutes]

P42

P42

Amfleet coach

Amfleet coach (?)

Amfleet coach (?)

Amfleet coach

Beech Grove

Both Amcafes in Obama's train had the new "Northeast ® Regional" logo in the center of the car.

Unfortunately, we'd already started walking back across the bridge to the parking lot when the tail train came through (with Beech Grove), so I didn't get any photos of it. It's possible one of the four coaches in the tail train was an Amcafe; all I'm sure of is that it was four Amfleets and BG, since we were further away by that point and it was going by at speed and I was mostly thinking "ooh, Beech Grove!" while my friends were saying "what the heck is that?!"


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 17, 2009)

AlanB said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by dual use P42's, as they are diesel only. It's the P32's that are dual mode, third rail or diesel powered


I did not know that. Thanks, Alan.

Wayman mentioned a Marine chopper, and I would imagine there was a lot more air power than that, though out of sight and not talked about. Maybe fighters lurking high above, in case any bozos looked liked they might violate the airspace restrictions.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Aloha

From a comment from my sister who lives in the DC area, I would be there was 2 more helicopters not very far away.


----------



## wayman (Jan 17, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what you mean by dual use P42's, as they are diesel only. It's the P32's that are dual mode, third rail or diesel powered
> ...


Almost certainly. And I suspect there were Coast Guard vessels in line with the train moving down the Delaware River as well, but we couldn't see the river as there's a very thin line of trees between the NEC and the shore.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 17, 2009)

wayman said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


They also had Coast Guard vessels at all major water crossings like the Gunpowder River, and a notice was sent out a few days ago telling all shippers that there would be no movements allowed on the water during a five or six hour window without prior authorization. And you needed a pretty powerful reason to even get authorization.


----------



## JAChooChoo (Jan 17, 2009)

*I just checked the Edgewood rollby, and there were nine Amfleet I's, the third, fifth, seventh, and eighth were cafes.*


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 17, 2009)

Was all corridor traffic suspended between PHL and WAS?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 17, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Was all corridor traffic suspended between PHL and WAS?


All I know is that all corridor traffic between here and the bathroom was suspended while the train was being shown, and during speeches. As a regular commuter to the bathroom I was willing to endure the temporary inconvenience.


----------



## wayman (Jan 17, 2009)

JAChooChoo said:


> *I just checked the Edgewood rollby, and there were nine Amfleet I's, the third, fifth, seventh, and eighth were cafes.*


Sigh. My eyes, my memory, or both are failing me today :blink:

I can see it now...

"I'd like to order a veggie burger."

"I'm sorry, sir, we're all out. Try two cars down."

[two cars down]

"I'd like to order a veggie burger."

"I'm sorry, sir, we're all out. Try two cars down."

[two cars down]

"I'd like to order a veggie burger."

"I'm sorry, sir, we're all out. Try two cars down."

[two cars down]

"I'd like to order a veggie burger."

"Here you go. Would you like anything to drink with that?"

"Sure, I'll have an apple juice."

"I'm sorry, sir, we're all out. Try two cars up."

[two cars up]

"Hi, I got my veggie burger, but they were out of apple juice. Do you have any?"

"I'm sorry, sir, we're all out. Try two cars up."

etc. :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 17, 2009)

Just as an FYI, the lead P42 unit was number 44, since Obama will be the 44nd President. The second P42 was number 120, meant to represent the date of his inauguration; 1/20.

And yes, corridor traffic at least southbound was suspended or delayed. I believe that limited northbound traffic was allowed. Additionally the station at Wilmington was closed for several hours for travel.

One video of the inspection train, Obama's train, and the chase train can be found

 on Youtube.


----------



## stlouielady (Jan 17, 2009)

Not that I would ever doubt a thing that Alan says, but, I thought I heard that he's the 44th President?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 18, 2009)

stlouielady said:


> Not that I would ever doubt a thing that Alan says, but, I thought I heard that he's the 44th President?


I was just about to say. Beat me to it, stlouielady.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 18, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> stlouielady said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I would ever doubt a thing that Alan says, but, I thought I heard that he's the 44th President?
> ...


Duh! :blink: 

Sorry, you should be glad that you doubted me. It's just been too long a day out riding with the gang on the OTOL fest. Indeed Obama will be the 44th President and the engine chosen was #44, not 42. Guess I was on a roll with the P42, being #42.

Once I correct my original post, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## stlouielady (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL!! I was starting to doubt what I heard earlier. You can delete my earlier post, and this one too, if you'd like (especially since the earlier one doesn't make much sense now)...


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 18, 2009)

AlanB said:


> It's just been too long a day out riding with the gang on the OTOL fest.


Excuses, excuses. 

Get a good night's rest, Alan. I understand that Sunday you're gonna have to deal with that little rat Long Train Runnin'.

EDIT: Alan amended his post to say that Barack Obama will be the "44nd" president. The spelling, grammar, punctuation, usage, and style police are ever-present. Haul him away. HAHA!!


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jan 18, 2009)

Great pictures. And great info in all the posts. Thanks, everyone. I'm stiff from sitting in front of the TV all day yesterday watching. They didn't show the lead train and rear train, so until now, I didn't know they existed.


----------



## wrjensen (Jan 18, 2009)

wayman said:


> SUNSETLIMITED01 said:
> 
> 
> > Try 2 P42s,9 amfleets, and the Georgia 300
> ...


P42 #54

P42 #100

HERITAGE Dorm

Metroliner Coach (Pan on top)

P42 #44

P42 #120

Amfleet Coach

Amfleet Coach

Amfleet Cafe

Amfleet Coach

Amfleet Cafe

Amfleet Coach

Amfleet Cafe

Amfleet Cafe

Amfleet Coach

Georgia 300

P42 #71

P42 #77

Amfleet Coach

Amfleet Coach

Amfleet Cafe

Beach Grove

I surprised not to see 9800.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 18, 2009)

wrjensen said:


> Metroliner Coach (Pan on top)


Corridor Clipper (10002)

Makes sense that a track inspection car would be out in front.


----------



## Shotgun7 (Jan 18, 2009)

wrjensen said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > SUNSETLIMITED01 said:
> ...


Are you sure that heritage dorm was actually a dorm? It looked a little more like the Pacific Command car


----------



## access bob (Jan 18, 2009)

wrjensen said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > SUNSETLIMITED01 said:
> ...


that was the order up north, I saw the train crossing the Susquehanna then drove ahead and caught it as it entered Baltimore

and it was as you say, although in the ten minutes or so i was in Harve de Grace after the train I did not see the follower train. Not sure how far back it was at that point.

when the train approached Baltimore, (Orangeville) the pilot train was not there and the trail train with Beech Grove was in the lead about 5 minutes before the Obama train.

also I saw no watercraft on the Suquehanna not civilian nor military. none. which I thought strange. police at both ends but on land. Also saw a third helecopter a White one with no markings.

Bob

PS a bit of trivia, the engine pulling #50 that Traveler and I got stuck on in Prince WV back in October was the #44


----------



## cpamtfan (Jan 18, 2009)

Shotgun7 said:


> wrjensen said:
> 
> 
> > wayman said:
> ...



Lets clear this up, the first train included the 10020, the Pacific Command. This was a former crewdorm for a few years before being turned into a Amtrak business car. The first train also included the 10002, the Corridor Clipper. The Corridoe Clipper (I think) was a former Metroliner (correct me if I'm wrong) was completely rebuilt. If I got that wrong, then it was an Amfleet I.

The Obama train included 3 cafe cars, including two with the Northeast Regional logos on them. Infact, I might have been in the same cafe car as Obama and Biden were in  .The train also included 6 coaches. Wow, imagine if engine 44 (referring to access bob's post) broke down!

The third train included 4 coaches, a Northeast Regional painted cafe, and 10001, the Beech Grove.

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 18, 2009)

cpamtfan said:


> Lets clear this up, the first train included the 10020, the Pacific Command. This was a former crewdorm for a few years before being turned into a Amtrak business car. The first train also included the 10002, the Corridor Clipper. The Corridoe Clipper (I think) was a former Metroliner (correct me if I'm wrong) was completely rebuilt. If I got that wrong, then it was an Amfleet I.
> The Obama train included 3 cafe cars, including two with the Northeast Regional logos on them. Infact, I might have been in the same cafe car as Obama and Biden were in  .The train also included 6 coaches. Wow, imagine if engine 44 (referring to access bob's post) broke down!
> 
> The third train included 4 coaches, a Northeast Regional painted cafe, and 10001, the Beech Grove.
> ...


Wonder if Obama and Biden wandered back to the cafe car for a quick bite to eat on the way to WAS?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

AlanB said:


> And yes, corridor traffic at least southbound was suspended or delayed. I believe that limited northbound traffic was allowed. Additionally the station at Wilmington was closed for several hours for travel.


Even with all that, it sure took a very long time for Amtrak to go from Philly to DC. Even longer than with Amtrak's usual delays.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 19, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Wonder if Obama and Biden wandered back to the cafe car for a quick bite to eat on the way to WAS?


Don't know if they went to the cafe car for a snack, but they definately did at least visit the cafe car as seen in



http://www.vimeo.com/2864406


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 19, 2009)

Based on the news coverage they definitely spent some time in the Cafe Car. These cars and motors have probably gone under extensive overhaul. I can almost guarantee all had brand new cushions and carpet, plus new paint jobs. It definitely appeared as though the 44 and 120 had just been released from BG with new paint jobs, not surprising at all. Also noteworthy was the fact that the 54 is one of the few P-42's out there that has a camera mounted in the cab. That definitely was not unintentional. You can also pretty much guarantee that all three trains were being run by Road Foremen and Trainmasters, and that all the crew members went through VERY thorough background checks. Heck even for me to go work the Super Bowl next month I had to authorize an FBI background check to get my credentials.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 20, 2009)

If there was any doubt about funding for Amtrak, how about the plug that Joe Biden has been working with the media. Brian Williams on NBC just made about a 30 second comment regarding Amtrak and Joe Biden along with increased funding at 11:40 AM. Talk about a large audience to make that comment with. Maybe we will see change...


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 20, 2009)

battalion51 said:


> Based on the news coverage they definitely spent some time in the Cafe Car.


One reason may be that the private car being used by the President-elect had frozen plumbing and non-functioning toilets.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jan 20, 2009)

battalion51 said:


> If there was any doubt about funding for Amtrak, how about the plug that Joe Biden has been working with the media. Brian Williams on NBC just made about a 30 second comment regarding Amtrak and Joe Biden along with increased funding at 11:40 AM. Talk about a large audience to make that comment with. Maybe we will see change...


WBZ (1030 AM in Boston, though it can be heard for quite some distance, especially at night) mentioned whitehouse.gov a minute or two ago, and one of the things on the front page is mention of the whistlestop tour.


----------



## Galls (Jan 20, 2009)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > If there was any doubt about funding for Amtrak, how about the plug that Joe Biden has been working with the media. Brian Williams on NBC just made about a 30 second comment regarding Amtrak and Joe Biden along with increased funding at 11:40 AM. Talk about a large audience to make that comment with. Maybe we will see change...
> ...


But when you actually go to the website, there is not other mention of Amtrak or rail for that matter, just roads and bridges.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 20, 2009)

Galls said:


> Joel N. Weber II said:
> 
> 
> > battalion51 said:
> ...


Scroll down this page. Nothing specific, but it does mention rail.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jan 21, 2009)

There's a brief video about #44's train ride to DC on this page of the new whitehouse.gov website. Also footage at about 0:40 of the then president-elect in an Amfleet café car, perhaps hunting down that veggie burger... 

http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/the_whistle_stop_tour/

*j* :blink:


----------

